# Questions



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Two questions, I was looking into OBX products for my 240 and was wondering if anyone knew anything about them. They seem cheaper than some of the other name brands and was wondering if it was because they were subpar parts. Anyone know? Also was reading in Performance Mag about SR20VE, it was the first I've heard of them. Opinions? I hear its alot more expensive than a SR20DE but theyre more powerful. Truth? Is it worth the extra bucks? Thanks


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

i don't know about OBX, but the SR20VE is just the SR20DE with variable valve timing. S14 and S15 SR20DET's have that anyway, but the S13 still has the most overall power potential due to its high port head. the only advantage the later heads have is a little bit of low end torque, but they will not flow as much as the S13 at the top end.


----------

